# My First ABT's w/qview



## ga84gw (Sep 10, 2008)

I could not wait any longer and just had to give it a try.  Started out simple with cream cheese, shredded 6 cheese blend and wrapped with bacon.  They tasted really good and I will be doing more and trying different ingredients. 

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/ga84gw/ABTs/


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to the FATTY gang, don't listen to them when they mention the word addiction...


----------



## flash (Sep 11, 2008)

Need more meat. Try the Lil Smokies

Also FYI, copy the IMG code from Photobucket, then just paste it in your post here. Photo will show up.


----------



## workoutchamp (Sep 11, 2008)

Totally my humble opinion - lil smokies - I can't taste them.  

now Chorizo, now we're talkin' big flavor.

All these hard core guys - and I am hard core too - are smoking addicts - I am no different, and don't kill me here - even Sunday afternoon, exhausted from smoking, working, drinking beer all Saturday from 9am on, I start looking forward to next weekend's smoke, so we are all a little whacky.

BUT --- if you don't want to/can't smoke your ABTs, I have done them in the oven and they are 110% awesome.

I sprinkle dry rub IN the cheese mixture AND on the bacon after they come out.  Whoa.  yum.

Looking good amigo - Turd on!


----------



## vegansbeware (Sep 11, 2008)

Not really wanting to bust any chops or piss anyone off, but isn't this the "Smoking Meat Forums"? Why do I keep seeing people doing ABT's in the oven? If you cook them that way, you are missing one IMPORTANT ingrediant....THE SMOKE!!!! It's ok if you are in a pinch and need to cook them quick or if you aren't smoking anything on you smoker. (No need to fire up the ol' smoker just for some ABT's.) But still,.....

Again, sorry if this hurt anyone's feelings or if any of you thought it was "inappropriate" but I just had to vent a little.

By the way, they look good and the Lil' Smokies idea does sound pretty good.


----------



## flash (Sep 11, 2008)

Well I do them in the gas grill. Nice crisp bacon, a foil packet of hickory. Gets plenty of smoke. Done much quicker and taste great too


----------



## vegansbeware (Sep 11, 2008)

Well see, you are using the 2 most importaint tools for ABT cooking, a controlled open fire and wood chips. Can't really put wood chips in an oven. Unless you REALLY like the smell of burning wood in your home!  Some of may but the other half, I'm sure wouldn't approve!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 11, 2008)

GA84GW...you did a great job on those ABTs...


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 11, 2008)

Great looking ABT's


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 11, 2008)

Ditto Jeanie!
They look yummy!!


----------



## cman95 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice looking ABT's. I will have a couple....with a cold beer please!


----------



## ga84gw (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I was pleased with them for my first try at it.


----------

